# Braised Octopus



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 small octopus about 1.5 lbs
1/2 lb finely chopped onions
3 tomatoes skinned and chopped
2 cloves garlic chopped
4 tb olive oil
1 oz pine nuts
6 fesh basil leaves
1 cup of white wine

Clean the octopus. 

heat oil in a saucepan and saute onions. when they become transparent, add the garlic and tomatoes. Cook together for a few mins, then add the pine nuts abd the octopus. cook over high heat for another 2-3 mins. Pour in wine, cover pan and simmer gently until the octopus is cooked about 10-20 mins. Just beofre cooking is completed, add basil leaves and salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

How tough/chewy is the octopus when prepared this way? I've eaten it plenty of times in chunks/slices of sushi and always found it tough and rubbery. Does it soften up when cooked?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

not as chewy as the usual. The wine and soften it up a litlle bit.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Dogg, you could make deep fried cardboard sound good!!


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Wish I had seen this earlier Had my hands on a nice octopuss this weekend but not knowing how to fix it decided to let it go. Do you have any instructions for cleaning them as well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I clean mine kinda of the same way I clean squid.


----------

